
Deep Learning Quickstart on AWS - madmax108
http://www.lifeofnav.in/2016/09/deep-learning-setup-quickstart-on-aws.html
======
minimaxir
That QuickStart does not appear to be very quick.

~~~
madmax108
As the TL;DR says: Just follow the gist if you know what you're doing. It's
literally curl a gist, run a script, restart instance, Done. :)

Just added in the details for people who're very new :)

